
Hunting for fossils in the quirks of language - pseudolus
https://www.economist.com/books-and-arts/2018/07/19/hunting-for-fossils-in-the-quirks-of-language
======
Leszek
This article feels like it ends right when it begins, hinting that these
fossils exist but never really diving into what they are, who researches them,
how the etymologies are determined, or really anything aside from, as they
call it, "fleetingly arresting cocktail-party diversions".

